# UK - Croatia - UK



## Dezi (May 4, 2018)

Hi,

Arrived two days ago at Pula, Croatia after an interesting trip.

A few days here then all points west towards Venice & Milan to visit mafia side of family, before a leisurely meander up

through France.

Dezi  :cheers::camper:


----------



## witzend (May 4, 2018)

*Proper Job*

Hope Your enjoying good weather that far East been watching France and hasn't seemed to good yet. Take Care and Ejoy


----------



## barge1914 (May 4, 2018)

*Croatia*



Dezi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Arrived two days ago at Pula, Croatia after an interesting trip.
> 
> ...



Hi Dezi 
We too are down here, so far been following inland route entering byEastern Slovenia, via Zagreb, Cigoc, Duga Resa. Yesterday at Plitvice National Park...simply stunning, now on edge of Velebit mountains at Muscovski...middle of nowhere. Heavy thunderstorms here last night but hot and sunny again now. Happy travels!


----------



## rockape (May 4, 2018)

I'm on Korcula at the moment, yes, piddled down yesterday but all good and sunny today.
Off to Dubrovnik tomorrow, I should have got there by now but too many places to see and stop.


----------



## markymo (May 4, 2018)

*Croatia*

Hi we stayed at senj last night and the thunder and lightning was spectacular we bump into an Austrian couple heading home who had been fined for wildcamping  near split £3000 kuna no warning to move or anything


----------



## Dezi (May 4, 2018)

Hi all,

Also thunderstorm here last night but today is all about sunshine.

Safe trip back to all.

Dezi


----------



## Dezi (May 12, 2018)

Hi,

Currently sat in Super U carpark in Veynes southern France and using their free WiFi service while sipping coffee.

Just stocked up with beer, wine,groceries and some beer and wine, 
Toilet empty water & gas tanks full so complete independence beckons for another week or so.

Just thought you'd like to know !!!

Dezi. :wave:


----------



## toasty (May 12, 2018)

Glad you're having a good time, missing your Aires on a G-string!


----------



## groyne (May 12, 2018)

We did Venice and Milan a couple of weeks ago, then made the mistake of coming back through the Mont Blanc tunnel, 59.60 Euro one way.



> Just stocked up with beer, wine,groceries and some beer and wine,



Is it cheaper in the south? We made room for some smoked garlic, the van still smells.


----------



## Dezi (May 14, 2018)

Hi,

Things have moved fast in a few days.

Since Veynes we have had rain,sunshine and on the plateau near Vercors we had a snowstorm !!!

During said snowstorm the local football team (idiots utd)  had a match.First time I have seen a ref running around in a poncho.

Currently in the mountains again before we reach Aix la bains.

Dezi:ninja:


----------



## Dezi (May 14, 2018)

groyne said:


> We did Venice and Milan a couple of weeks ago, then made the mistake of coming back through the Mont Blanc tunnel, 59.60 Euro one way.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it cheaper in the south? We made room for some smoked garlic, the van still smells.



Next time take a sharp left. before you reach the tunnel  and go over the Petit st Bernard's pass.

Far more interesting and free.

Dezi


----------



## rockape (May 14, 2018)

Weather for Pula isn't too good for the next couple of days. 50% chance of rain  most days.


----------



## barge1914 (May 16, 2018)

*Croatia*



rockape said:


> Weather for Pula isn't too good for the next couple of days. 50% chance of rain  most days.



Just had a hike up the Paklenica Velika gorge...got thoroughly marinated! Would you believe the weathers better in the Peak District? However the forecasts looking a lot better for the rest of the week. Are you still in Pula, what did you think of it, any good recommendations for places to stop in Istria, we should be up there in a few more days?


----------



## rockape (May 16, 2018)

barge1914 said:


> Just had a hike up the Paklenica Velika gorge...got thoroughly marinated! Would you believe the weathers better in the Peak District? However the forecasts looking a lot better for the rest of the week. Are you still in Pula, what did you think of it, any good recommendations for places to stop in Istria, we should be up there in a few more days?


Still in Pula, staying at Camp Stoja, some of the pitches are along way from the taps which are only by the toilets. Some of the pitches are not level.
Bus into town from outside the camp ,and it runs every twenty minutes working days.
The amphitheatre was with 50kn , quite impressive.
For me two nights here were enough , moving on to Rovinj tomorrow.
Good luck.


----------



## rockape (May 16, 2018)

Camping also good at Sv Marina about 10 k from Labin, we would have stayed longer but the weather was pants.
It's a long downward drive to the site ,but mind the narrow road.


----------



## rockape (May 19, 2018)

Weather better today,  moving  on  north of Umag tomorrow to stay on a site next to the oldest lighthouse in Croatia, the name of which escapes me for the moment.
That will possibly be the last place in Croatia  before passing through Slovenia and into Italy.
At the marina in Trieste next to the aquarium there is parking for mh,s   no restrictions and with water ,but no toilet dump. Think it was 8 euros overnight, great for the town.


----------



## barge1914 (May 19, 2018)

*Croatia*



rockape said:


> Weather better today,  moving  on  north of Umag tomorrow to stay on a site next to the oldest lighthouse in Croatia, the name of which escapes me for the moment.
> That will possibly be the last place in Croatia  before passing through Slovenia and into Italy.
> At the marina in Trieste next to the aquarium there is parking for mh,s   no restrictions and with water ,but no toilet dump. Think it was 8 euros overnight, great for the town.



Hi. We’re leaving by an inland route, Roc, Hum, then back roads over the border to Osp in Slovenia. I wonder if anyone knows whether the site there is a go for motorhomes...no mention of it on any of the usual web sites, it just appears on the map. I think it may be popular with climbers as there seems to be a lot of rocky stuff thereabouts.

Meanwhile, it’s a nice sunny day on Krk...very economical with their vowels these Croatians!


----------



## rockape (May 19, 2018)

Don't know about that one.
Good luck with your trip.


----------

